# ENTPs and Fi



## Pizal (Jul 8, 2011)

Essay said:


> Well, no part of my Fi could be regarded as childish, naive, symbolic, sentimental, or even self driven. You might want to revisit that.


My comment was sorta a joke. Sorry I didn't put emoticons. So you didn't know what I was emoting. 

Your description of Fi was pretty negative though. I'm not asking you to recant or apologize. I was just pointing it out in a humorous way. (Or what I thought was humorous).


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Five said:


> Fi is childish or childlike. You may want to acknowledge that. Childish is another way of saying idealistic.
> 
> ENFP's I've known are painfully sensitive, especially to criticism. Since Fi is internal values and feelings they do not get projected out and are more private than Fe's types. Hence it's naturally more immature.
> 
> ...


Trying to figure out if you're having a little trollolol fun or not. *proceeds to stalk*


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't put too much emphasis on cognitive function tests. If ENTP type description matches more than any other type, it's probably a safe bet (and if Ne at least is somewhere in the top 3).


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

If you tested higher on Fi then it would make you an ENFP BUT you did say you scored very on Ti so back to ENTP again... what if your values and beliefs on the Feeling function seem to be a bit meshed together. Does that even make sense? lol 


cognitiveprocesses.com define Fe/Fi as this - 

Fe - Extroverted Feeling
The process of extraverted Feeling often involves a desire to connect with (or disconnect from) others and is often evidenced by expressions of warmth (or displeasure) and self-disclosure. The “social graces,” such as being polite, being nice, being friendly, being considerate, and being appropriate, often revolve around the process of extraverted Feeling. Keeping in touch, laughing at jokes when others laugh, and trying to get people to act kindly to each other also involve extraverted Feeling. Using this process, we respond according to expressed or even unexpressed wants and needs of others. We may ask people what they want or need or self-disclose to prompt them to talk more about themselves. This often sparks conversation and lets us know more about them so we can better adjust our behavior to them. Often with this process, we feel pulled to be responsible and take care of others’ feelings, sometimes to the point of not separating our feelings from theirs. We may recognize and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along.

Fi - Introverted Feeling
It is often hard to assign words to the values used to make introverted Feeling judgments since they are often associated with images, feeling tones, and gut reactions more than words. As a cognitive process, it often serves as a filter for information that matches what is valued, wanted, or worth believing in. There can be a continual weighing of the situational worth or importance of everything and a patient balancing of the core issues of peace and conflict in life’s situations. We engage in the process of introverted Feeling when a value is compromised and we think, “Sometimes, some things just have to be said.” On the other hand, most of the time this process works “in private” and is expressed through actions. It helps us know when people are being fake or insincere or if they are basically good. It is like having an internal sense of the “essence” of a person or a project and reading fine distinctions among feeling tones.


Yeah I'd ignore the cognitive processes test - It's best to only take those kinds of tests with someone who is certified to give it to you one-on-one.


----------

